# Norcent TV remote Code?



## dahauss

Does anyone know of a code to configure the 211's remote control to work a norcent LCD TV? I cant seem to find the code anywhere.

Thanks...


----------



## timoteo42

Norcent insides are made by samsung. The code for 27inch flat lcd is 004. I tried it and it worked. Good luck


----------

